# Lawyer



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a property purchase English speaking lawyer who covers the Penela area?

Many thanks

David


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a property purchase English speaking lawyer who covers the Penela area?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> David


Try Isabel China Rodrigues. She lives in Miranda do Corvo and she covers the Penela area.. 

Mobile 00 351 917350163

If you can't get through on the mobile, I have her email address somewhere.

Good luck.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

VG,many thanks for your recommendation,will contact her when ready.









David


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

VG,could you advise me of her email address,not getting anywhere on the mobile number given,much appreciated






David


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> VG,could you advise me of her email address,not getting anywhere on the mobile number given,much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]

Good luck.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Many thanks VG


Regards,

David


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I was told a few weeks ago that Isabel had now retired.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

southsussex said:


> I was told a few weeks ago that Isabel had now retired.


We saw her a few weeks ago and she was still working then. She works often in the Algarve but still has an office in Miranda do Corvo. She has even started an Estate Agents in the area (Vila Nova de Poiares).


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for that! I'm now wondering why that particular person told me she had retired!!! I need to email her now!!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks all for your input,I have now contracted a Lawyer,ready for when we make the move.




David


----------

